# Building Nuc Boxes.



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

nice! I wish i were better at woodworking. Maybe this hobby will help me get better at that one.


----------



## Beeheyn (Jun 16, 2013)

Here is the finger joint one I did last year...


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Show off!!  

I like the way the dovetail joints extend out. Reminds me of a log house design.


----------



## Beeheyn (Jun 16, 2013)

Funny that you say that.
I was going after the log home feel. Even with the green roof....
Thanks for the comments.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Very Nice. I just use butt joints, I am not that good yet with wood. You should really look up the handhold jig Mr. Hogan has out It would make a great finishing touch. Nice work. G


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Very nice looking joints on your nuc box. I am way too lazy to set my table saw up to cut the finger joints, and with the price of lumber here it is just as cheap to buy them pre-fabbed.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Very nice,

We use "half lap" since it is easy, quick and in my skill range.

Shane


----------

